

Ask HN:Help cool startups technically on weekends and after office hours - cool_techie

We would like to help cool start ups technically developing their project anywhere in the world on part time basis.What is the best way to approach them. This not only helps us to be satisfied in working on great products but gets us some extra bucks.
======
dotBen
What are you wanting to do? also try renaming the title of your post to "Ask
HN: *"

